# si haya (presente del subjuntivo)



## Txiri

He oído a muchos mexicanos rurales decir  " ... si haya ..." y he leído "haya" tras "si" (de parte de personas que se identifican como mexicanos) también en muchos mensajes a través del foro.

¿Alguien me puede explicar esta tendencia de algo que yo creo que no sea correcto gramaticalmente?


----------



## Servando

Txiri said:
			
		

> He oído a muchos mexicanos rurales decir " ... si haya ..." y he leído "haya" tras "si" (de parte de personas que se identifican como mexicanos) también en muchos mensajes a través del foro.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar esta tendencia de algo que yo creo que no sea correcto gramaticalmente?


 
Txiri, ¿recuerdas alguna frase completa, que nos puedas escribir?

El "mexicano rural" en su mayoría, dice "aiga", pero me gustaría que escribieras una frase completa, si recuerdas alguna, que nos pudiera poner en contexto.


----------



## lazarus1907

La conjunción "si" no se usa con el presente de subjuntivo; sólo con el imperfecto de subjuntivo, y cuando la condición es hipotética. Lo que sigue a esta conjunción, asume la verdad de lo que se dice a continuación; por eso se escribe en indicativo cuando está en presente.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ahora mismo no estoy en casa y no os puedo dar muchas citas de gramáticas, pero echadle un vistazo a esta página:



> Es el tiempo obligado en las proposiciones introducidas por _si_ y _como si_ para significar eventualidad o futuro. Recuérdese que no se puede usar nunca el presente:
> _Si me llamase por teléfono, dile que he salido._
> 
> _© Justo Fernández López _
> 
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Grammatik-Stichworte/Grammatik%20Spanisch/Imperfecto%20de%20subjuntivo.htm
> 
> La Ley de Derechos de Autor (Copyright) permite, bajo convenios internacionales, la reproducción de fragmentos o partes de material intelectual sólo a los fines de estudio personal, escolaridad e investigación, siempre que se indique la procedencia de la cita.


----------



## Txiri

Servando said:
			
		

> Txiri, ¿recuerdas alguna frase completa, que nos puedas escribir?
> 
> El "mexicano rural" en su mayoría, dice "aiga", pero me gustaría que escribieras una frase completa, si recuerdas alguna, que nos pudiera poner en contexto.


 
He oído ese "haiga" (o, aiga, si así se prefiere) bastante entre la gente con quien trabajo acá.  

Si realizas una búsqueda de los foros, con la frase "si haya" entre comillas, verás que salen varios hilos, y la frase saldrá en uno de los recados del hilo, resaltado en rojo.

Una vez que hagas esa búsqueda, verás que muchas personas que no dicen ser hispanohablantes nativos lo usan, eso lo comprendo en el caso de alguien que pueda ser un estudiante del español.  Pero igual verás que hay algunos mexicanos que ellos mismos lo usan por escrito.  Si yo fuera antropóloga de la lengua, mi conclusión sería que ha de ser que el uso de "si haya" (al menos, hablado) se da con cierta frecuencia entre los hablantes de tal lugar.  

Cómo Lázaro y tú indirectamente señaláis, el uso del subjuntivo tras "si" es incorrecto.  Pero lo que me da curiosidad, es cómo puede tener un uso generalizado entre determinado sector de la población.  En general se suele decir lo que se oye ...  así que para tener a mexicanos en Estados Unidos que usan "si haya", y para tener a foreros que también lo usan ... pues ¿cómo se ha difundido tanto entre un grupo de mexicanos?  

Como punto de comparación, diría que los anglohablantes de Estados Unidos cometen ciertos tipos de errores gramaticales, entre los cuales se puede destacar el no usar el pasado del subjuntivo.  Pero esto es algo que facilmente escuchas en la televisión, o bien puedes leerlo en el periódico, o cuando entrevistan a personas famosas (que no tienen altos niveles de estudios ...).  

Si estás en México, Servando, ¿me haces el pequeño favor de escuchar durante una temporada para ver si oyes esta frase en la televisión?  Y si la oyes, si se usa en una región particular?


----------



## ILT

Hola txiri:

Estoy en México, y te puedo decir sinceramente que nunca he escuchado esa combinación "si haya". Pondré atención durante estos días para ver si la detecto. La que he escuchado (y hasta usado, creo yo) es si halla, de hallar, encontrar, como por ejemplo:

- ¿Le traigo fruta del supermercado?
- Si halla melón o manzana, sí, por favor.

Saludos


----------



## Txiri

Gracias, I Love Translating, pero no es del verbo _hallar_.  Ocurre en una oración en que vendría el presente, pero el hablante parece tener alguna duda, y la duda la convierte en subjuntivo (al parecer).  Invento un ejemplo:  "No sé si haya venido mi hijo"

(¿Sabes que hay muchos mexicanos en EE UU que dicen "te llamo pa´´tras" , para comunicar "I´ll call you back"? )


----------



## lazarus1907

Txiri said:
			
		

> (¿Sabes que hay muchos mexicanos en EE UU que dicen "te llamo pa´´tras" , para comunicar "I´ll call you back"? )


En el sur de España (y quizá en otros sitios) se dice "Eso me echa pa'trás", pero eso es otra cosa. Los que llevamos un tiempo en inglaterra ya decimos a veces "te llamo de vuelta" (call you back) sin darnos cuenta.


----------



## ILT

Tu ejemplo, "no sé si haya venido mi hijo" o "no sé si mi hijo haya venido" no me suena común tampoco, al menos acá en el norte de México. No sé si se use al sur, porque no voy con mucha frecuencia. Sigo fijándome, y el día de hoy no he escuchado la combinación "si hay".

Por lo que respecta a llamar pa'tras, eso es spanglish, y para no salirnos del tema de este hilo es mejor tratarlo en otro.


----------



## Irethtook

Yo también soy mexicana y no he escuchado frases como ésta "No sé si haya venido mi hijo". Diríamos "No sé si vino mi hijo"

Lo que sí he escuchado es "Espero que haya leche", "Quién sabe si haya visto la película". ¿Es más o menos así a lo que te refieres?


----------



## jmx

Txiri said:
			
		

> Ocurre en una oración en que vendría el presente, pero el hablante parece tener alguna duda, y la duda la convierte en subjuntivo (al parecer). Invento un ejemplo: "No sé si haya venido mi hijo"


No estoy muy seguro pero puede que haya oído esa estructura en España. En todo caso no es habitual. Intentaré fijarme por si la vuelvo a oír.


----------



## Servando

Txiri said:
			
		

> Invento un ejemplo: "No sé si haya venido mi hijo"
> Si estás en México, Servando, ¿me haces el pequeño favor de escuchar durante una temporada para ver si oyes esta frase en la televisión? Y si la oyes, si se usa en una región particular?


 
Ufff, Si la he escuchado muy frecuentemente y creo que hasta la uso sin darme cuenta .
He vivido en varios estados de la república, pero principalmente en los del centro y supongo que es de ahí donde "se me pegó". Hoy vivo al norte (Tampico, Tamaulipas) y no sé si aquí se use. Voy a poner atención y después te digo.


----------



## Txiri

Mira qué interesante:




			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> No sé *si se use* al sur, porque no voy con mucha frecuencia.


 



			
				Servando said:
			
		

> Hoy vivo al norte (Tampico, Tamaulipas) y no sé *si aquí se use*. .


 
Los dos habéis usado el presente del subjuntivo tras "si".  

Hace tiempo era profesora en la universidad, a la hora de intentar darles a los alumnos reglas para el uso del subjuntivo, hay uno que dice que el presente del subjuntivo nunca se usa con "si".  Entonces me hacéis preguntar si la regla es demasiada generalizada, o si hay mayor propensidad entre los mexicanos este uso.


----------



## Maruja14

Txiri said:
			
		

> Mira qué interesante:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los dos habéis usado el presente del subjuntivo tras "si".
> 
> Hace tiempo era profesora en la universidad, a la hora de intentar darles a los alumnos reglas para el uso del subjuntivo, hay uno que dice que el presente del subjuntivo nunca se usa con "si". Entonces me hacéis preguntar si la regla es demasiada generalizada, o si hay mayor propensidad entre los mexicanos este uso.


 
Yo creo que en España no se usa nunca así. La regla que les enseñabas a tus alumnos me parece correcta. Parece que en Méjico sí se usa con frecuencia, yo no lo veo muy correcto.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*No sé si haya* una respuesta concreta al tema 
Yo como mexicano del centro del país te confirmo que *no sé si* *sea *correcto pero de que se halla en nuesta lengua diaria, se halla. 
Ahora veré si encuentro algo más contundente...


----------



## Maruja14

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que en España no se usa nunca así. La regla que les enseñabas a tus alumnos me parece correcta. Parece que en Méjico sí se usa con frecuencia, yo no lo veo muy correcto.


 
Me cito a mí misma, porque sigo pensando que no es correcto pero, además Lazarus nos puso hace varios días este enlace. El artículo dice lo mismo.


----------



## suso26

Claro que si... el ejemplo de "No se si haya suficiente... o si haya venido o si haya traido.. Es CORRECTO. Bueno aqui en el sur es usado muchisimo a cualquier nivel. Haya de HABER.
No se porque dicen los del norte que no es correcto. Hasta en la TV lo dicen.


----------



## Maruja14

suso26 said:
			
		

> Claro que s*í*... el ejemplo de "No s*é* si haya suficiente... o si haya venido o si haya tra*í*do.. Es CORRECTO. Bueno aqu*í* en el sur es usado much*í*simo a cualquier nivel. Haya de HABER.
> No s*é* *por* *qué* dicen los del norte que no es correcto. Hasta en la TV lo dicen.


 
Haya de haber, está claro.

El hecho de que se use muchísimo no significa que sea correcto. Recuerda que esto es un foro de lenguaje. 

Más instructivo que ver la TV (y fiarse de lo que digan en ella) es leer buenos libros. Así no te equivocarás.

No es conveniente que digas que es "correcto" porque se oye mucho y todo el mundo lo usa. 

En mi trabajo todos usamos el verbo "renderizar" (incluida yo  ) y no existe ni es correcto. Nunca se me ocurriría decir en el foro que es un verbo correcto. Y tal vez un día lo sea.

Lo que realmente no creo que cambie a corto plazo son las reglas del subjuntivo (al menos así lo espero, por el bien de los extranjeros estudiantes de español).


----------



## jmx

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> El hecho de que se use muchísimo no significa que sea correcto. Recuerda que esto es un foro de lenguaje.
> 
> Más instructivo que ver la TV (y fiarse de lo que digan en ella) es leer buenos libros. Así no te equivocarás.


Vamos a ver, si para hablar se dedica a imitar los libros, lo que va a conseguir es hacer el ridículo. En los libros se usa el 'registro literario', que no se usa para hablar salvo que seas el colmo de los cursis.

Ruego a los foreros que hagan el esfuerzo de usar frases más objetivas. Por ejemplo, en vez de decir :

La expresión A es incorrecta.

... que es un punto de vista totalmente subjetivo, porque no se puede demostrar que sea incorrecta, hay un montón de alternativas que sí son objetivas. Por ejemplo las siguientes :

La expresión A es incorrecta según la institución B.
La expresión A es incorrecta según el autor C.
La expresión A es incorrecta según la obra D.
La expresión A es incorrecta para mí.

o mejor aún :

La expresión A no la he oído nunca.
La expresión A me suena chocante.
La expresión A no la entiendo.

o lo que realmente se quiere decir muchas veces :

La expresión A sí la he oído, pero me resultaría chocante en un contexto formal.


----------



## Maruja14

jmartins said:
			
		

> Vamos a ver, si para hablar se dedica a imitar los libros, lo que va a conseguir es hacer el ridículo. En los libros se usa el 'registro literario', que no se usa para hablar salvo que seas el colmo de los cursis.


 
Esto que acabas de decir es una plamplinez del quince. En los libros se utilizan todo tipo de registros, depende de lo que leas.

El colmo de la cursilada es decir "esta frase no es correcta según la instrucción h".

Si sabes hablar y conjugar los verbos sabes y si no, no sabes. Es una cosa muy simple.

Existen reglas gramaticales para todas las formas verbales. Y el uso del subjuntivo, como el del condicional y todo el resto de conjugaciones verbales está perfectamente definido.

En la televisón dicen barbaridades sin cuento todos los días, pero lamentablemente eso es lo que "educa" hoy a la mayoría de la población, así nos va.

*No se si haya-> Frase incorrecta. Mal construida. No se pone subjuntivo tras si.*

Recuerda que este foro es sobre lenguaje. Y uno de sus objetivos es que las distintas lenguas se usen correctamente. Otra cosa son las "expresiones" de las que también hablamos con frecuencia. Pero esto no es una expresión, es una forma (por lo que veo generalizada en algunos sitios) de hablar mal.

Espero no haberte resultado muy cursi y, si así ha sido, me importa un bledo. Para que veas que leer libros no es sinónimo de ser cursi.


----------



## jmx

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Esto que acabas de decir es una plamplinez del quince. En los libros se utilizan todo tipo de registros, depende de lo que leas.
> 
> El colmo de la cursilada es decir "esta frase no es correcta según la instrucción h".
> 
> Si sabes hablar y conjugar los verbos sabes y si no, no sabes. Es una cosa muy simple.
> 
> Existen reglas gramaticales para todas las formas verbales. Y el uso del subjuntivo, como el del condicional y todo el resto de conjugaciones verbales está perfectamente definido.
> 
> En la televisón dicen barbaridades sin cuento todos los días, pero lamentablemente eso es lo que "educa" hoy a la mayoría de la población, así nos va.
> 
> *No se si haya-> Frase incorrecta. Mal construida. No se pone subjuntivo tras si.*
> 
> Recuerda que este foro es sobre lenguaje. Y uno de sus objetivos es que las distintas lenguas se usen correctamente. Otra cosa son las "expresiones" de las que también hablamos con frecuencia. Pero esto no es una expresión, es una forma (por lo que veo generalizada en algunos sitios) de hablar mal.
> 
> Espero no haberte resultado muy cursi y, si así ha sido, me importa un bledo. Para que veas que leer libros no es sinónimo de ser cursi.


No sé cómo responder este mensaje sin perder la buena educación.


----------



## ignaciobeltran

Txiri,

Yo también vivo en México, y déjame decirte que haiga es muy común entre la gente de escasa cultura. De ahí que muchos migrantes lo hayan heredado a sus hijos que hablan menos español y por ende, se ha hecho común en los Estados Unidos.

Aún así, en televisión no se escucha y en radio, depende de la estación y la música que presente. Mientras más popular es la música, es mayor la incidencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Txiri

Servando said:
			
		

> Txiri, ¿recuerdas alguna frase completa, que nos puedas escribir?
> 
> El "mexicano rural" en su mayoría, dice "aiga", pero me gustaría que escribieras una frase completa, si recuerdas alguna, que nos pudiera poner en contexto.


 
Ahhh, hoy sí pasé la mayor parte del día trabajando con tres señores de Veracruz, miré en el mapa, es un pueblo pequeño del interior.  

El tercero hablaba con soltura y en cierto momento dijo esto:
"No sé si (fulano) lo conozca."
Otro ejemplo, 
"No sé si él tenga más empleados."

Tuve una oportunidad de hacerle unas preguntitas acerca de lo que había dicho, pero sólo terminó el 5to de primaria, así que no sabía muy bien cómo explicar lo que había pensado al decirlo.

Con el ejemplo de conocer, me dijo (al proponerle la variante de "No sé si (fulano) lo conoce", dijo:  Pues conoce y conozca son dos formas de conocer, significa lo mismo.

Con el ejemplo de tener, me dijo, en cuanto al verbo en el indicativo, (No sé si él tiene más empleados¨, que estaría hablando de "en este sitio".  En cambio, "No sé si él tenga más empleados", que eso querría decir que los pueda tener en otro lado.

Así que creo que en algunos lados en México, se está difundiendo, o ya se ha difundido, el uso del presente del subjuntivo tras la conjunción "si".


----------



## Txiri

suso26 said:
			
		

> Claro que si... el ejemplo de "No se si haya suficiente... o si haya venido o si haya traido.. Es CORRECTO. Bueno aqui en el sur es usado muchisimo a cualquier nivel. Haya de HABER.
> No se porque dicen los del norte que no es correcto. *Hasta en la TV lo dicen*.


 
Aha!  Ya estamos viendo cómo las fuentes de información pueden influir en el hablar, reforzando tendencias....  
Suso, ¿en qué estado del país te encuentras?


----------



## BETOREYES

Txiri said:
			
		

> He oído a muchos mexicanos rurales decir " ... si haya ..." y he leído "haya" tras "si" (de parte de personas que se identifican como mexicanos) también en muchos mensajes a través del foro.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar esta tendencia de algo que yo creo que no sea correcto gramaticalmente?


 
Hola Txiri
Si tu pregunta está enfocada a indagar sobre el origen de esta “mejicanada”, que a propósito es también muy “colombianada”, te tengo unas pistas. No se si esté (estoy, si se prefiere) en lo correcto, porque no soy el mas ducho, pero he aplicado la siguiente lógica:

Si miras bien, cuando nos contabas que los mexicanos rurales decían “si haya”, casi todos te respondieron que nunca lo habían escuchado, y es lógico, ningún mexicano, ni colombiano diría “si haya dulces me los como”, porque esto atenta contra la gramática del español, contra el buen juicio, y contra el sentido común.

Si vuelves a mirar, podrás notar que en todos los casos en los que se usó la conjunción “si” como forma subjuntiva se expresaba probabilidad (uno de los usos del presente subjuntivo): "*No sé si* haya venido mi hijo", “*No sé si* se use al sur”,” *no sé si* aquí se use”; los cuales se pueden reemplazar por: "*Quizás* haya venido mi hijo", “*Probablemente* se use en el sur”, “*Tal vez* aquí se use”; que son perfectamente válidos.

Lo dice Lazarus: "Lo que sigue a esta conjunción (si), asume la verdad de lo que se dice a continuación". Pero en los casos citados se expresa que no se sabe si lo que viene a continuación es verdad o no.

Quizás..
Es probable que..
Tal vez..
No se si (???)... sea o no correcta esta conjugación. Pero es probable que si exista una razón para que los de este lado del charco la usemos tan habitualmente.


----------



## Txiri

Mil gracias a ti también por tus comentarios, Beto.  Y creo que había un español, un catalán, que dijo que también lo había oído.

Si puedes acaso referir casos o circunstancias en que lo reconoces, en la tele, en determinadas provincias, en todo el país, ... acepto, veo, que se usa mucho ... cualquier perspectiva que tengas sobre esta pequeña cuestión, me va a servir de informativa.  Gracias.


----------



## danielfranco

La verdad no se si haya veces que yo utilice esa construcción, pero siendo mexicano creo que ni cuenta me daría si lo hiciera así. Sin querer retar a nadie ni mucho menos, quisiera pedir unos ejemplos de cómo se diría correctamente en esa frase específica: "No sé si haya venido mi hijo".
Es decir, ¿requiere de una construcción completamente diferente, o sólo de una conjugación más correcta?
No sé si haya explicado bien mi duda.
Gracias


----------



## Maruja14

danielfranco said:
			
		

> La verdad no se si haya veces que yo utilice esa construcción, pero siendo mexicano creo que ni cuenta me daría si lo hiciera así. Sin querer retar a nadie ni mucho menos, quisiera pedir unos ejemplos de cómo se diría correctamente en esa frase específica: "No sé si haya venido mi hijo".
> Es decir, ¿requiere de una construcción completamente diferente, o sólo de una conjugación más correcta?
> No sé si haya explicado bien mi duda.
> Gracias


 
No sé si habrá venido mi hijo. Es sencillo.


----------



## danielfranco

Gracias, Maruja.
Creo que ya veo donde se está armando el desgarriate...
Parece ser un caso de lógica incorrecta:
A primera vista y sin conocer conceptos más avanzados del lenguaje, "habrá" parece ser el futuro de "haber". Y claro, no estamos hablando acerca de que si mi hijo irá a venir luego o no, sino que no sabemos si ya vino... Supongo que por eso luego algunos nos confundimos, por no conocer todas las maneras de conjugar los verbos y todas las construcciones correctas.
Bueno, tomo nota.


----------



## diegodbs

> Vamos a ver, si para hablar se dedica a imitar los libros, lo que va a conseguir es hacer el ridículo. En los libros se usa el 'registro literario', que no se usa para hablar salvo que seas el colmo de los cursis.


 
Bueno, todo depende, como casi siempre. Las personas, además de hablar, también escriben y leen. El foro es una pequeña prueba de que se lee y se escribe, tanto hispanohablantes como no.

Hablar como un libro de meteorología para referirte al tiempo que va a hacer esta tarde puede ser pedante o no, depende de con quíén hables. 

"Las temperaturas de los últimos días van a favorecer la aparición de nubes de desarrollo vertical en las costas mediterráneas a última hora de la tarde" es claramente pedante si lo que pretendes decir, en una conversación normal, es "esta tarde va a haber tormentas en Valencia", pero no sería pedante en otro contexto. Todo lo contrario, decir en otro contexto "esta tarde va a haber tormentas en Valencia" no sería del todo preciso.

Creo que la pedantería, a la hora de hablar español, la consideramos casi siempre referida al vocabulario que usemos y no a los tiempos verbales, quizás con la excepción del pretérito anterior (apenas hube llegado, no bien hubo llegado, etc). Por eso creo que aprender a usar los tiempos verbales no es pedantería sino precisión. Para mí, personalmente, la precisión es mejor que la imprecisión. Hablar usando largas frases cargadas de oraciones subordinadas puede ser pedante porque, aunque quizás usamos la subordinación a la hora de hablar con más frecuencia que el inglés, pasarse es pedante, no llegar o hablar como en un telegrama demuestra poca variedad y soltura a la hora de expresarse. 



> Ruego a los foreros que hagan el esfuerzo de usar frases más objetivas


 
No me parece mal esta sugerencia.
Es verdad que quizás sería conveniente, a la hora de responder alguna pregunta, indicar que tal cosa pertenece a la lengua culta, es coloquial, es vulgar, se considera inculto, y que la persona que hizo la pregunta elija qué variedad de español quiere hablar.


----------



## Jellby

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Creo que la pedantería, a la hora de hablar español, la consideramos casi siempre referida al vocabulario que usemos y no a los tiempos verbales, quizás con la excepción del pretérito anterior (apenas hube llegado, no bien hubo llegado, etc).



... y el futuro del subjuntivo.


----------



## heidita

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> *No sé si haya* una respuesta concreta al tema
> Yo como mexicano del centro del país te confirmo que *no sé si* *sea *correcto pero de que se halla en nuesta lengua diaria, se halla.
> Ahora veré si encuentro algo más contundente...


 
Tiger, no todo lo que se dice habitualmente es necesariamente correcto. ¡Será por burradas en el idioma español cometidas por españoles!


----------



## heidita

jmartins said:
			
		

> Vamos a ver, si para hablar se dedica a imitar los libros, lo que va a conseguir es hacer el ridículo.


 
¿Entonces se debe imitar a los que hablan en la televisión? Eso sí que es bueno.



> En los libros se usa el 'registro literario', que no se usa para hablar salvo que seas el colmo de los cursis.


 
Me has dejado estupefacta. ¿Leer un *buen* libro ( y hago enfásis en el *buen *en el que ha insistido Maruja) es de cursis? 



> Ruego a los foreros que hagan el esfuerzo de usar frases más objetivas.(???) Por ejemplo, en vez de decir :
> 
> La expresión A es incorrecta.
> 
> ... *que es un punto de vista totalmente subjetivo*, porque no se puede demostrar que sea incorrecta,


 
Eso también es bueno, o sea ¿ el correcto uso de la gramática es un punto de vista _totalmente subjetivo_? Naturalmente se puede demostrar, con cualquier buen libro de gramática en la mano.

Se establecen unas reglas en un idioma y esas reglas se siguen (o no, como en la televisión). No hay nada _subjetivo_ en eso. A veces las reglas se cambian, eso sí, pero que yo sepa las reglas del uso correcto del subjuntivo no se han cambiado y el uso del 

*si haya*

es *totalmente incorrecto*, tanto aquí como en Méjico, ya que me supongo que la gramática es la misma, aunque el idioma en sí varíe a veces.


----------



## BETOREYES

Txiri said:
			
		

> Mil gracias a ti también por tus comentarios, Beto.  Y creo que había un español, un catalán, que dijo que también lo había oído.
> 
> 
> Si puedes acaso referir casos o circunstancias en que lo reconoces, en la tele, en determinadas provincias, en todo el país, ... acepto, veo, que se usa mucho ... cualquier perspectiva que tengas sobre esta pequeña cuestión, me va a servir de informativa.  Gracias.


_OK!_ 
Ahora no te tengo ninguna, pero pondré especial cuidado.



			
				Yo said:
			
		

> Lo dice Lazarus: "Lo que sigue a esta conjunción (si), asume la verdad de lo que se dice a continuación". Pero en los casos citados se expresa que no se sabe si lo que viene a continuación es verdad o no.



Sospecho que, como lo dije antes, sólo las halle cuando se esté expresando duda o probabilidad.


----------



## Txiri

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> Sospecho que, como lo dije antes, sólo las halle cuando se esté expresando duda o probabilidad.


 
Creo que tienes razón, Beto.  Además, hasta ahora no lo he visto salvo después de "no sé".


----------

